# pedal-frage



## misanthropia (27. November 2005)

hallo,
erzählt mal was über euren Pedale. Die Dinger sind ansich denken ich bein trial schon relativ wichtig und meine pedale finde ich irgendwie mistig

was benutzt ihr für welche, was ist gut, was ist schlecht, könnt ihr sie weiterempfehlen?

ich habe dass Problem, dass, sobald meine Schuhsolen mal nass sind, die Pedale gar nichts mehr taugen. andersrum genauso,sobald etwas dreck auf dem Pedal ist, sind die Pedale aus Seife.

ich bin vorher Wellgo- Magnesium gefahren, nach wenigen Wochen haben sich die Pedale aber nicht mehr wirklich gut gedreht. habe mir das technisch noch nicht angesehen aber ich schätze mal, dass die Achse verbogen ist.

Jetzt fahre ich die sleben Pedale aber da steht jetzt Nc17 drauf. 

ich habe meine Pins angespitzt, glaubve aber, dass das ein fehler war bzw wie eine Flexung nur kurzzeitig etwas taugt.

was ist mit euch? fahrt ihr auch so plattformedale oder die Pedale mit Stahlkäfig oder klicks (muhahahahha)

danke hab euch lieb


----------



## ph1L (27. November 2005)

Fahre jetzt seit ein paar Tagen die OnZa Hognesium Pedale
- leicht! (374g)
- flach
- relativ günstig für gute Magnesium Pedale
(£43,00->ca. 63)

davor bin ich die billigen Mag. Pedale ausm BMX Shop gefahren die waren auch ok aber was den Grip angeht sind die Onza Pedale in verbindung mit Monty Schuhen echt gut.

link: http://tartybikes.co.uk/products.php?product=pedals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (27. November 2005)

Die VP 458 ohne inneren Käfig.
grippen so besser und sind extrem leicht (370g) !


----------



## isah (27. November 2005)

ich hab hier 2 pics vom felix mücke.






einfach die normalen vp pedalen mit ner feile anfeilen, geht flott da das alu echt weich ist.






ausserdem sollte man den inneren käfig rausmachen, bringt ordentlich grip. Einfach inneren raus nehmen, und äusseren hinbiegen (oder sich neue spacer basteln)


was auch sehr wichtig ist sind die schuhe, vans gehen wohl am besten (circa ist auch nicht schlecht) 

für den sommer kann ich die slip on Vans  empfehlen, die kosten ~ 40 Euro, und halten ganz gut (an den füßen und vom material)

für den winter einfach die rowley * oder sowas, kriegt man bei ebay noch ne ecke günstiger.


//EDIT: 



> Fahre jetzt seit ein paar Tagen die OnZa Hognesium Pedale
> - leicht! (374g)
> - flach
> - relativ günstig für gute Magnesium Pedale
> (£43,00->ca. 63)



hab gehört das es da nen starken schuhverschleiss gibt..

//EDIT2:

die ribo sollen auch fein sein.. sind halt ziemlich teuer (90 Euro + Versand)






----> http://www.vttcoustellier.com/fr/coust.asp


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. November 2005)

demnächst is bei mir bastelstunde


----------



## ride (27. November 2005)

Schöne Grüsse an euer Schienbein, wenn ihre eure pedalen so "anspitzt"!!  

Ich hab mir kürzlich schon mit meinen normalen Try All Doppelkäfig Pedalen 5 schöne Löcher ins Schienbein gemacht, und dabei sind meine Zacken schon ziemlich stumpf! Möchte also nicht wissen, was mit der Pedale vom Felix passiert wäre...

Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich mit dem Grip meiner Pedale nicht wirklich zufrieden bin. Kann sie also nicht umbedingt empfehlen. Ich glaub pedalen mit pins sind da fast besser. Zumindest hab ich damit beim bmx fahren recht gute erfahrungen gemacht! Ausserdem verbiegen sich die Käfige recht schnell


----------



## isah (27. November 2005)

und die stege der plattformpedalen brechen ... der unterschied ist du kannst zurück biegen, wenn ne plattformpedale bricht ist ende..

btw






-----> http://titus.de/SID=sif5b43de0b6a5f...screen=ws_product&TreeNodeID=129609&eSearch=1


----------



## Scr4t (27. November 2005)

Isah hat das Bild ja schon gepostet...

Und griffige Pedale sind sau wichtig.

Ich selbst fahre auch die VP. Solange sie neu sind mit 2 Käfigen und sobald der grip nachlässt wird auf einen Käfig pro seite gewechseld.

Leute die nicht mehr abrutschen(solls geben) fahren halt ohne protektoren, was sicherlich angenehmer ist, voallem im sommer


----------



## TRAILER (27. November 2005)

was passiert schon dolle wenn man abrutscht.
hast paar löcher die bluten aber man kann weiter trialen.
hat sich schon mal jemand das schienbein bebrochen?
oder die Achillessehne wegen ner padale zerruppt?

ich fahre die tioga plattform mit hip hop schuhen.
http://www.fahrrad-speicher.de/product_info.php/cPath/45/products_id/682

die pedalen halten schon seit immer.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. November 2005)

hip hop schuhe?


----------



## ringo667 (27. November 2005)

TRAILER schrieb:
			
		

> was passiert schon dolle wenn man abrutscht.
> hast paar löcher die bluten aber man kann weiter trialen.


 
na du scheinst ja einer von den Schmerzunempfindlichen zu sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (27. November 2005)

@trailer

"hiphop" schuhe sind bei mir turnschuhe, wie die air lightning oder so
und da find ich die sohle irgendwie zu hart..


und zu den schienbeinen, wenn man nur 4-5 narben hat ist es ja ok, aber da kommen doch recht flott einige zusammen...


----------



## jockie (27. November 2005)

Ich fahre so uralte Azonic-Plattformpedale am 20er. Die sind verdammt flach und verdammt breit, und wenn man mal abrutscht und irgendwie schepp darauf landet, drehen die sich durch die schräge Kante automatisch. Wenn die mal sterben, werde ich wohl auch mal die VPs oder die flachen Plattformpedale von Cannondale ausprobieren...oder von TwentyFour bicycles gibt's auch gescheite (butterfly). Bei breiten Käfigpedalen bin ich schon oft mi'm Fuß dann auf der Käfigaußenkante gelandet, fühlt sich ******* an.

Bärentatzen hatte ich am 26er mal 'ne Weile, werden's da auch wieder werden. Derzeit sind da DMR V8 dran, aber die sind Schrott^2, nicht nur für Trial.

Klar, die Käfige kann man immer wieder zurechtbiegen und -feilen. Ich benutze dafür immer 'ne Diamantfeile aus'm Bastelladen, damit kann man da wohl am saubersten arbeiten. An Plattformpedalen lässt sich aber auch viel machen. Längere Madenschrauben kaufen...wenn's Gewinde futsch ist, die Pins auch mal angewinkelt reinschrauben...und und und.

Da ich quasi nur in der Stadt fahre, kann ich zu Dreck/Matsch/Schnee-Abwägungen nix sagen.

...und mit meiner Achillessehne war's mal echt knapp. Ich bin zwar schon lange nicht mehr drastisch abgerutscht, aber irgendwann im Frühjahr mal mi'm linken (Schoko-)Fuß abgerutscht, mit angefeilten Bärentatzen. Jetzt habe ich genau rechts und links der Sehne zwei 6-7cm lange Narben, die doch recht tief waren. Naja, wenigstens achsensymmetrisch...und da die Sattelzeiten endgültig vorbei sind, ist die Fußmuskulatur wesentlich besser geworden  
Der Abrutscher war auch ausschlaggebend für den Kauf von 'nem gebrauchten Paar Knie- und Schienbeinschoner, die auch hinten relativ gut zu sind. Ebenfalls mal wieder altes Azonic-Zeug. Die meisten neueren Schoner haben mir hinten zu wenig Schutz...und in den meisten Shops im Netz sieht man noch nichtmal die Rückseite der Schoner auf den Fotos *grummel*.

Ich finde, dass mit 'nem richtigen Rumms des Pedals (egal ob Plattform oder Käfig) gegen das Schienbein nicht mehr sonderlich gut zu fahren ist. Ich werde da dann irgendwie weich in den Beinen und hippelig. Lösung sind mal wieder die Schoner.

Schuhtechnisch habe ich relativ gute Erfahrung mit Chucks gemacht, sind halt nur zu teuer und die Sohle ist schnell zerrupft. Derzeit sind's Adidas Samba, haben 'ne prima Sohle und halten länger. Leider nur Halbschuhe, also keinerlei Knöchelschutz.


----------



## misanthropia (27. November 2005)

ach genau.. mit welchen schuhen fahrt ihr?

sind das spezielle trial schuhe oder irgendwelche?

ich fahre mit 15 hallensport schuhen. dienen sogaeagt als verschleißteil.

mit diesen frage bezwecke ich malso ne allgemeine tendenz rauszufinden. aber wie immer gibt es keine regelmäßigkeit. die einene sagen Käfigbedale, die anderen sagen plattform und da fährt auch jeder mit einem anderen Material.

dann lasst mal in die theorie gehen...

wie würde das perfekte pedal aussehen?

ich brauche eine massive achse, zumindest glaube ich, dass meine achse immer wieder verbiegt. einfach so  verändert sich das lagerspielzum negativen nicht also werden die Kugeln irgendwo eingeklemmt. an den stellen kann ansich keine verforumg an dem Pedalkörper auftreten, also kann es nur die achse sein.

dann hätte ich gerne so 5mm lange pins. ich glaube einfach, dass, wenn der Grip so geil ist, man eigentlich auch nicht vom pedal abrutschen kann. 

also ich persönlich habe mich auch meistens beim schieben, tragen oder "tretroller- trialbike" fahren verletzt, nie beim trialen seln.er


----------



## funky^jAY (27. November 2005)

fahre die normalen billig VP pedale.

bin ganz zufrieden damit. schuh mach aber auch viel aus.

hab meistens die etnies low-cut an und das funzt ganz gut. haben nen gutes profil für solche pedale.

was bringt es denn wenn man den inneren käfig rausnimmt? hat man dann nich eher weniger gripp, weil weniger zacken?
oder weil mehr gewicht auf kleinerer fläche dann doch mehr gripp?!


----------



## Levelboss (27. November 2005)

Griptechnisch sind meine modifizierten VPs da oben nicht zu schlagen.
Außerdem sind sie super leicht und billig.
Allerdings sollte man unbedingt Schienbeinschoner anziehen, die Teile sind böse!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. November 2005)

zum thema schuhe: klickmichichbineinverzauberterlink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (27. November 2005)

TRAILER schrieb:
			
		

> was passiert schon dolle wenn man abrutscht.
> hast paar löcher die bluten aber man kann weiter trialen.
> hat sich schon mal jemand das schienbein bebrochen?
> oder die Achillessehne wegen ner padale zerruppt?
> ...



die hab ich auch und die halten wirklich ewig! 

Das Schienbein brechen wird man sich sicherlich nicht.. aber es gibt n Unterschied zwischen vom Pedal abrutschen und vom Pedal abrutschen! Son bissl abrutschen und paar kleine "Löcher" oder Schürfwunden, is ja nich weiter tragisch. Aber wenn die Kurbel mit voller Wucht draufschlägt, bis auf den Knochen durch und dann die Pins noch nach unten gezogen werden, dann is das nich mehr so schön. Is mir passiert mit den Tiogas.. das hat richtig gekracht, musste genäht werden, Antibiotika nehmen etc. und ich hab es glaub ich noch etliche Monate danach gespürt.. wie ne kleine Prellung...

Seit dem fahr ich nie mehr ohne Schoner.. weil es erfahrungsgemäß immer so is, dass man sich die Pedale reinhaut, wenn man KEINE Schoner anhat. MIT Schonern passiert es eigentlich fast nie..


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. November 2005)




----------



## KermitB4 (27. November 2005)

Hallo

ich fahre momentan auch noch mit stark abgenutzen Plattformpedalen. Die grippen fast garnicht mehr. Deshalb werde ich mir als nächstes dann auch mal Doppelkäfig-Pedalen holen.

Als Schuhe trage ich meist New-Balance Schuhe.

MFG


----------



## ChrisKing (28. November 2005)




----------



## TheBASStian (28. November 2005)

Anfangs war ich skeptisch, 
aber jetzt bin ich der Meinung: Die Try-All sind die besten Schuhe, ich ich jemals zum Trialen benutzt habe. (Und das waren schon einige!)
In Verbindung mit meinen NC-17 Plattform-Teilen grippen sie echt gut und Verschleiß hält sich in Grenzen.

Zu den Pedalen muss ich einiges sagen:
Sind geil, sehr stabil und so, aber die Schwäche ist das System mit den einzelnen Pins. Bei den Tioga Pedalen die ich hatte warn se nur gesteckt (!), also nach zwei WOchen City die Hälfte weg.

Bei den NC-17 (die teurere Variante, falls es da mehrere gibt) sind die Pins geschraubt, aber da das Gewinde am Pedal natürlich aus Alu ist, gehts leicht kaputt, also werden die Pins locker.
Mein Tuning: Pins anfeilen, damit sie nicht zu weit herausstehen (weinger Scuhverschleiß und weniger Pinausfall - dauert aber, das Pins aus Stahl), dann mit Zwei-Komponentenkleber das Gewinde präpapieren. Das hält! Dann muss man nicht mehr schauen, ob man auf der "besseren Seite" des Pedals steht --> nervt.

Ach ja und besonders geil an den Schuhen: Dicke Sohle = gute Dämpfung, wenn man mal vom einem 9 Stapel o. ä. zu Fuß abspringen muss.
Mit so dünnen vans tut das nämlich sauweh.

Viel SPaß beim Basteln.


----------



## funky^jAY (28. November 2005)

so pro will ich auch mal sein. mit dem bike leichter/schmerzfreier wo runterkommen als ohne


----------



## TRAILER (28. November 2005)

halten die ribo schuhe länger als nen jahr?
weiß nur das die try all nicht gerade lange halten.
ach und die käfig pedalen find ich total assi ein mal ordentlich geschrädert und man kann sie gerade biegen nach paar mal biegen kann man sich dann neue kaufen.
na super ich bau meine plattform ran und vergess sie.


----------



## ChrisKing (28. November 2005)

also ich hab die Ribo und die halten sicher länger alsn Jahr. Hab sie jetz bestimmt schon über ein Jahr und is kaum Verschleiß zu sehen.. ausser halt die Sohle.. Bin nicht soo viel gefahren.. aber die halten auf jeden Fall länger als die tryall.. und sind auch wesentlich wertiger als andere Trialschuhe.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. November 2005)

Ich hab auch die Ribo und ich finde das es die besten Schuhe fürs trialen sind  . Schön stabil, viel Grip und halten auf jedenfall länger als diese Try all Stofffetzen. Vorallem haben die Teile an den stark belasteten Stellen Kevlaraufnäher drauf. Ich finde das nicht schlecht weil ich mir an meinen Kurbelarmen immer die Knöchel aufgerieben habe. Und wenn man weis wo man die Sohle herbekommt hat man auch damit keine Probleme mehr


----------



## KermitB4 (28. November 2005)

Hallo

wenn wir gerade bei Pedaln sind:

Meint ihr, die taugen was? Oder habt ihr was besseres, preisgleiches für mich?

Klickmichundschaumichan! 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (28. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wenn wir gerade bei Pedaln sind:
> 
> ...




ich bin die ein monat oder so gefahren. also vom grip kann ich mir nichts besseres vorstelln. echt einfach perfekt.

JEDOCH!: wie man sich warscheinlich schon beim ersten anblick denken kann. die käfigenden biegt es nach innen und brechen früher oder später ab.

da die die pedale einen hausch billiger sind als VP (jedoch bei uns schwerer zu bekommen) würd ich die point nehmen. aus schluss  

edit: ich seh grad das die doch ein wenig mehr als nur einen hauch billiger sind   sprich: 2 paar alien sind gleich teuer wie ein paar VP   ich hab damals noch 22 euro bezahlt.


----------



## Schevron (30. November 2005)

jebba, hab die point aufm 26"
der grip is übelst. manchmal sogar fast zu arg wenn man keine ganz glatten sohlen hat.
verschleiß von den dingern is halt sone sache. wenn du oft aufsitzt is es net so dolle mit denen. material is butterweich (super grip aber halt wenig haltbarkeit) muß man dann halt öfter mal mit der zange ran und die zacken wieder zurecht biegen.

Aber wer guten grip will und sauber fährt hat viel spaß damit

PS: haben ne große auflagefläche und sind recht dick (man steht ab und zu auf der pedalkante - is net so de hit): fazit: auf jeden fall gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. November 2005)

Also, es gbit nix besseres als die try all oder VP pedalen wenn man den innenkäfig rausnimmt und anspitzt !!!!    habs die tage gemacht und bin heute auch damit gefahren die grippen wie sau !!!! hier bilder
1 Bild http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/pedale_seite.JPG
2 Bild http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/pedale_oben.JPG

mfg. Fabian  

hab noch vergessen zu sagen das das gewicht 202g beträgt


----------



## Schevron (30. November 2005)

@sebo
was fährst du denn noch mal für welche. deine haben doch auch nur einen käfig. hast die so gekauft oder auch einen käfig von nem VP weg gemacht???


----------



## ecols (30. November 2005)

beste pedale der Welt:







Gewicht: 593g/Paar
Preis: 20,00 EIER


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. November 2005)

meine bastelstunde is auch abgeschlossen. ich hab mir aluminium distanzhülsen gebastelt. meine pedale sehen jetz so aus wie die montys. ne probefahrt steht noch aus, das wetter is mist...








			
				ecols schrieb:
			
		

> beste pedale der welt



wenn da nich das gewicht wär ;-)


----------



## ecols (30. November 2005)

naja.. das gefühlte gewicht beeinträchtigt ja ein Pedal relativ wenig.. 
was also für den Non-Wettbewerbstrialer ein Argument sein dürfte..


----------

